# Can you use a cricket modem with PS3 and this?



## Tederwin

Does anyone know if you can use this by connecting it to a Cricket Modem and then to a Sony Playstation 3 to play on line and to also get updates?

http://www.markertek.com/CATV-Heade...SB-Over-CAT5-Systems/Intelix/DIGI-USB-F.xhtml

In case you don't know a Cricket Modem is  http://www.mycricket.com/broadband


----------



## Tederwin

29 have viewed this post yet no one knows the answer?


----------



## dug987654

The PS3 connects via USB? I don't have one so I don't know. 

But from what I gather from the webpage: The adapter thing you are looking at is for connecting two USB devices over long distances by using the CAT5 cable. Such as a USB webcam to a computer which is on the otherside of the house. To connect your PS3 to the router can you not use wireless or just a normal cable?

Doug.


----------



## Tederwin

I dropped my DSL to go with the 3G modem (Cricket) that plugs into a USB port on any of my computers, this will then connect to the internet.  So no I don't have a wireless or cable system connected to the internet.  

What am looking to do is plug my Cricket modem into the "Intelix DIGI-USB-F Full Speed" USB port then run a cat5 cable into the PS3.


----------



## ganzey

i know that newegg sells a 3g wireless modem, i bought one a while ago and it works great, but it is not just a regular router. what u do is plug in a usb 3g plug, and it creates a wireless network, heres the link, i bought one a couple months ago for verizon broadband and it works great
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16875987016


----------



## Tederwin

Thanks Ganzey! 
That's what I really was looking for but couldn't find it!  Thank You!

Just noted that it does not say if it will work with a Cricket 3G network.   I'll have to wait until Monday to call customer support to find out. 0-;


----------



## ganzey

no problem


----------



## lawson_jl

The PS3 connects either wirelessly or with a standard eithernet jack.  The PS3 will work just fine with any high speed ISP modem that has a standard ethernet jack or wireless connectivity.  I've set up several for people without PCs.  Note: You may need to connect the modem to a PC first for set up with some ISP.


----------

